# Der Abzock-PC 2012?



## xnotnax (15. September 2012)

Hi,
habe heute mal wieder aus Lust und Laune und vorfreude auf meinen Gaming PC nach High End Rechnern Gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Komplett Rechner gestoßen mit allem was dazugehört zu (laut Hersteller) einen "HAMMER-Preis" Q.o -
mal abgesehen davon das ich von Hardware nicht alzu viel verstehe wurde ich bei diesen PC trotzdem stutzig und bezweifle stark diesen hohen Preis für diesen PC. Die Konfi ist doch total für´n ars.h  was meint ihr?

VCM Gaming-PC-Set (PC+TFT) "Aurelhiato" | AMD FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) | Speicher wählbar - bei Plus.de

MfG Sven


----------



## zockerprince15 (15. September 2012)

Ja ist wirklich für'n a****.

Ehrlich nen fx und dazu eine hd 6870 im cf. Wie kommt man denn nur auf so einen schwachsinn? Und dann dafür 2500€ 

Sry aber wer denn kauft muss wirklich dumm sein.


----------



## xnotnax (15. September 2012)

Statt 2 AMD Grafikkarten in hätte ich eine GeForce GTX690 auch für volkommen ausreichend gehalten oder 2 GeForce GTX670 im SLI. Schade das die 690er noch so teuer ist =(


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

Wie kommen die auf den Preis?
Und was ist überhaupt verbaut außer dem FX?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

2x 6870
4gb RAM
2TB HDD


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 2x 6870
> 4gb RAM
> 2TB HDD


 
Welches Board, welcher RAM, welche HDD, welches Netzeil.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

Steht nit dabei


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

Das ganze gibt es wahlweise auch noch mit 2x HD6770


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Steht nit dabei


 
Wo denn?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

In dem Angebot auf der Website stehts nit.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> In dem Angebot auf der Website stehts nit.


 
Sag ich ja. Steht nicht dabei. Wäre aber sinnvoll zu wissen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

Hab ich behauptet, es steht dabei?!?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

Kannst du mal richtig schreiben? 
_Steht nit dabei_ ist keine Sprache.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

Sowas nennt man Dialekt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du mal richtig schreiben?
> _Steht nit dabei_ ist keine Sprache.


 Doch nennt sich abkürzung

SO jetzt B2T
das ist die grösste ABzocke die ich gesehen habe.
Es steht wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund nicht dabei Sonst würde der Käufer ja merken das das Teil in die Luft fliegen kann


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. September 2012)

Also erstmal ist diese Produktbeschreibung total für'n A... was genau bekommt man denn nun alles geliefert ?

21,5 Zoll Monitor ? 1680 x 1050 ? Lächerlich ! 

2 x HD 6870 mit nur 1 GB Ram ? für den Preis sollen da gefälligst 2 x HD 7950 CF (ca 600 €) und nichts geringeres drin sein ! 

AMD-CPU ?  i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz (ca 260 €) gehört da rein für den Preis ! 

Fazit: *FINGER WEG ! Dieses Angebot richtet sich an Leute, die eher weniger Ahnung haben oder sich gerne verarschen lassen*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

FUer den Preis gehört ein 3770k oder ein i7 3930k + GTX 690 + 16GB RAM rein


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

Mal ganz abgesehen vom Preis ist es schon Schwachfug genug, zwei 6870er im CF zu betreiben. Die Karten kommen nie im Leben über den kritischen FPS-Bereich, so dass man immer Probleme mit MR haben wird. Darüber hinaus sind alle AMD FX-CPUs fürs Zocken viel zu schlecht, im Verhältnis zu ihren Eigenschaften wie Leistungsaufnahme, Preis, usw. 
Der Monitor bietet nur eine Auflösung von 1650 x 1050 und ist für heutige Verhältnisse fast schon zu klein. Das Gehäuse sieht stark nach Aerocool aus und kostet vielleicht 100€. 

Insgesamt ist das System mit Zusammenbau vielleicht 800€ wert und somit 200% zu teuer.

Achja das beste kommt ja noch: http://www.billiger.de/show/reviews...iato-verschiedene-Konfigurationen.htm#r178576

Lest euch mal die Bewertung durch  Ist noch von 2011 xD


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

Du musst dir mal durchlesen was der Typ so alles schon bewertet hat.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. September 2012)

Von dem Ding gibt's ja auch noch n Werbebanner im Forum


----------



## xnotnax (15. September 2012)

haha ^^ der PC sollte mal in der nächsten PCGH Ausgabe genauer unter die Lupe genommen werde (Netzteil,Arbeitsspeicher...) ich denke mal die wollen so viel Geld dafür haben weil das Teil so aussieht wie ein gefälschter Alienware High End Gaming PC.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2012)

Äußerst witzig, ist es bei euch auch so, dass wenn man den Speicher verdoppelt auf 8GB der Preis 300€ günstiger wird? 
Sehr cleveres Preismanagement. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## prof2061 (15. September 2012)

> Du musst dir mal durchlesen was der Typ so alles schon bewertet hat



Haha der hat viele Notebooks "gekauft" xD... der ist 100% nen normaler user der völlig unabhängig bewertet!


----------



## xnotnax (15. September 2012)

Wie der hat nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher Standartmäßig XD Bei den Preis


----------



## SaarGamer (15. September 2012)

gelesen und gelacht


----------



## doodlez (15. September 2012)

auch sehr viel zelte und küchenutensilien kauft der ^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir mal durchlesen was der Typ so alles schon bewertet hat.


 
Am besten find Ich noch die Barbie-Bewertung


----------



## Konga (15. September 2012)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Äußerst witzig, ist es bei euch auch so, dass wenn man den Speicher verdoppelt auf 8GB der Preis 300€ günstiger wird?
> Sehr cleveres Preismanagement.



Ist bei mir auch  Super Sache


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

Der Typ, der dieses Teil bewertet hat ist ja auch der Hammer. Bei einem Rasenmäher schreibt er, dass er einen kleinen Garten hat und beim anderen Rasenmäher, dass er einen großen Garten hat


----------



## csms (15. September 2012)

Was für ein sch... Rechner!!!Und der Typ mit der Bewertung..
Geschätzte 26 GK,23 Notebooks,29 Zelte u.s.w. und ne Barbie.Der muss!Ahnung haben.


----------



## xnotnax (15. September 2012)

csms schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein sch... Rechner!!!Und der Typ mit der Bewertung..
> Geschätzte 26 GK,23 Notebooks,29 Zelte u.s.w. und ne Barbie.Der muss!Ahnung haben.




Vl will der Typ das Internet Cafè neu erfinden ^^ Statt in einen großen Raum sitzt man in einem Zelt wahlweise mit Laptop oder Rechner. Vl hat er aber auch viele Kinder =P


----------



## zockerprince15 (15. September 2012)

Der Kerl wurde bestimmt dafür bezahlt das er denn ganzen Müll bewertet hat


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Der Kerl wurde bestimmt dafür bezahlt das er denn ganzen Müll bewertet hat


 
Das ist er mit ziehmlicher Sicherheit auch. Wenn man sich seine Beiträge mal durchliest, bekommt man nicht gerade den Eindruck, dass er diese Produkte die er da bewertet, auch wirklich besitzt. Außerdem verwendet er immer die selben Floskeln und hält die Bewertungen sehr allgemein. Und wer so viele ähnliche Produkte bewertet, der kann ja gar nicht alle gekauft oder getestet haben. Und wer kauft sich denn einen Drucker/Kopierer für 2000€ für den Privatgebrauch? Istn klarer Fall würd Ich sagen.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2012)

Aha, der Typ ist Student, fährt aber täglich AUCH zur Arbeit, geht mit seiner Frau und den zwei Kindern nur im Sommer bei absoluter Trockenheit Zelten, kauft allerdings sturmsichere Zelte. Außerdem hat er wohl zwei Häuser, eines mit großem, eines mit kleinem Garten. Der Mann ist im Angelverein, engagiert sich in einer Jugendgruppe, hat einen Hund und ist leidenschaftlicher Hobbykoch.
Er hat aber auch eine Freundin, die einen Friseusalon besitzt, hat allerdings AUCH einen Mann und ist außerdem Leidenschaftlicher Gamer, Rollenspiele mag er sehr.

Wahnsinn, was für ein toller Typ!


----------



## the.hai (15. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Aha, der Typ ist Student, fährt aber täglich AUCH zur Arbeit, geht mit seiner Frau und den zwei Kindern nur im Sommer bei absoluter Trockenheit Zelten, kauft allerdings sturmsichere Zelte. Außerdem hat er wohl zwei Häuser, eines mit großem, eines mit kleinem Garten. Der Mann ist im Angelverein, engagiert sich in einer Jugendgruppe, hat einen Hund und ist leidenschaftlicher Hobbykoch.
> 
> Wahnsinn, was für ein toller Typ!



Ich hab heute nur gechillt, aber selbst für diese "Recherche" wäre mir meine Zeit zu schade^^

Zum PC: Das ist ja mal Gelbverbrennung im Quadrat. Noch besser find ich aber die Aufrüstaktionen bei den anderen Systemen. Es gibt da noch eins mit nem 3570k/3770k, da kannste bei der grafikkarte zwischen 9800gt, 7750, gtx570 und gtx680 wählen...... 

welcher laden führt denn noch ne 9800gt?^^


----------



## Timsu (15. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> welcher laden führt denn noch ne 9800gt?^^



Hab neulich in einem Lebensmitteladen auf dem Grabbeltisch eine ATI X1300 für unglaubliche 99,95€ gesehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute nur gechillt, aber selbst für diese "Recherche" wäre mir meine Zeit zu schade^^



Och, mir macht das Spaß, auf die 10 Minuten kommt es mir nicht an 

Ich lach immer noch, wie widersprüchlich die Bewertungen sind ist einfach zu geil


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Aha, der Typ ist Student, fährt aber täglich AUCH zur Arbeit, geht mit seiner Frau und den zwei Kindern nur im Sommer bei absoluter Trockenheit Zelten, kauft allerdings sturmsichere Zelte. Außerdem hat er wohl zwei Häuser, eines mit großem, eines mit kleinem Garten. Der Mann ist im Angelverein, engagiert sich in einer Jugendgruppe, hat einen Hund und ist leidenschaftlicher Hobbykoch.
> Er hat aber auch eine Freundin, die einen Friseusalon besitzt, hat allerdings AUCH einen Mann und ist außerdem Leidenschaftlicher Gamer, Rollenspiele mag er sehr.
> 
> Wahnsinn, was für ein toller Typ!


 
Danke für diese "Kurzzusammenfassung" - schon lange nicht mehr so herzhaft gelacht. 

Ich denke wir können sowohl das Angebot für den "Abzock-PC" als auch den ominösen Zwitter-Rezensenten in die Kategorie '_nicht vertrauenswürdig_' packen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## the.hai (15. September 2012)

wenn du es so cool findest hab ich hier noch ein leckerli  man lese die artikelbeschreibung^^

High End Gamer PC i5 2300K 12.4GHz Turbo - Sapphire HD 6870 - NZXT- OCZ SSD | eBay

mein damilger thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ut-privatverkaeufern-bitte-nicht-blind-3.html


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> wenn du es so cool findest hab ich hier noch ein leckerli  man lese die artikelbeschreibung^^
> 
> High End Gamer PC i5 2300K 12.4GHz Turbo - Sapphire HD 6870 - NZXT- OCZ SSD | eBay
> 
> mein damilger thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ut-privatverkaeufern-bitte-nicht-blind-3.html


 
Ich kann nicht mehr  Mir kommen die Tränen.. die Produktbeschreibung... göttlich 


> Spiel Skyrim 5 wie auch bei Battlefield 3 war die Grafik subjektiv schöner und FPS um 10% höher. Mag auch schon anderst getestet worden sein aber in diesem System liegt sie vorn.
> 
> Beispiel Battlefield 3  alle Settings auf ULTRA und full HD: Durchschnitt GTX 580: 50-64 FPS vs Radeon HD6870: 55-69 FPS   Maximalwerte GTX 580: 250 FPS Radeon HD6870: 340 FPS


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du es so cool findest hab ich hier noch ein leckerli  man lese die artikelbeschreibung^^
> 
> High End Gamer PC i5 2300K 12.4GHz Turbo - Sapphire HD 6870 - NZXT- OCZ SSD | eBay



12,4 GHz net schlecht 

Ich bin, um rauszufinden, welche Hardware bei dem Plus-Pc verbaut ist, - man sollte ihn eher Kaffeemühle nennen, denn wenn ich BF3 auf ner Kaffeemühle spielen könnte, wäre es flüssiger als auf der besagten schrottkiste -  mit Plus aktuell im Schriftverkehr und habe mal folgende E-Mail verfasst:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Auf ihrer Internetpräsenz fiel mir die im Betreff besagte Artikelnummer sofort ins Auge. Allerdings habe ich vorab noch einige Fragen zu diesem System und würde mich über eine fachkompetente Antwort ihrerseits sehr freuen. Denn 2499€ sind auf jeden Fall viel Geld.
> Aber nun zu meinen Fragen:
> ...



Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Ich werde einen Blog schreiben, wenn es sich lohnt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

Besonder i5 2300K
Göttlich^^


----------



## xnotnax (16. September 2012)

Sehr sehr geile Action von target2804 denen eine E-Mail zu schicken XD freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf die Antwort haha^^ Vielleicht sinkt der Preis ja schlagartig von 2499,- auf 699€ aber wer so einen PC kauft *MUSS* einfach zu viel Geld haben denn wenn man so viel Geld ausgeben will Informiert man sich wohl hier im Forum


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2012)

> Intel Core i5-2300 Quad Core Prozessor 2,8GHz bzw. 3.1 Ghz x 4 = 12,4GHz imTurbomodus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

Das k steht in der Artikelbezeichnung.


----------



## Dannny (16. September 2012)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Äußerst witzig, ist es bei euch auch so, dass wenn man den Speicher verdoppelt auf 8GB der Preis 300€ günstiger wird?
> Sehr cleveres Preismanagement.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 hab mich auch gewundert, dann aber gesehn dass bei der auswahl von 8 gb die grafikkarten auf die 6770 zurückspringen


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

Dannny schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich auch gewundert, dann aber gesehn dass bei der auswahl von 8 gb die grafikkarten auf die 6770 zurückspringen



Mit 8gb RAM kannst du auch nicht zur sli Variante mit 2x6870 wechseln.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

SLI mit AMD???


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> SLI mit AMD???



Jo CF, entschuldige. Dachte man könnte wissen was ich meine, offensichtlich aber nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

Ich weiß das, aber ich bin da "empfindlich"


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß das, aber ich bin da "empfindlich"



Liegt wohl am Namen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

Vielleicht...


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2012)

Wer kauft sowas frage ich mich ?  Vorallem für den Preis, das die ganzen günstigen Medionsystme gekauft werden ist kein Wunder.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Huhu, habe auch noch ne "Abzocke".
Und das sogar bei einem "Computer Fachhändler".

ARLT Mr. Gamer XXL Flight!-Edition | ARLT Computer

Für das Geld erwarte ich schon eine gtx 690... Und auch 1600mhz Ram sollten da drinnen sein 

Des weiteren ein 850 Watt netzteil, obwohl 500 reichen würden.. Sowie könnte ne Corsair H100 drinnen sein...

Was meint ihr den so zu diesem Schnäppchen?


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Huhu, habe auch noch ne "Abzocke".
> Und das sogar bei einem "Computer Fachhändler".
> 
> ARLT Mr. Gamer XXL Flight!-Edition | ARLT Computer
> ...



hat fast schon schönes kabelmanagement.

http://www.amazon.de/ONE-High-End-Gaming-PC-6x3-30Ghz-Wasserk%C3%BChlung/dp/B006R3XVIC/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1350226062&sr=1-3


----------



## ArtiR (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch nicht das super fachwissen, aber wenn ich das sehe, mit dem Gedanken dass sich das jemanden kaufen könnte, könnt ich einfach nur weinen


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Für 300 Euro mehr bekommt man bestimmt noch 2 Kabelbinder mit


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

Naja, alleine die Komponenten des PCs von Alternate kosten überschlagen knapp 1900€...
Und bei dem von target kosten alleine die 2GRafikkarten + Prozessor knapp 2800€...

Ein bisschen übertrieben sind die Teile aber schon


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

ArtiR schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch nicht das super fachwissen, aber wenn ich das sehe, mit dem Gedanken dass sich das jemanden kaufen könnte, könnt ich einfach nur weinen


 
Der Rechner ist von den Komponenten ja nicht schlecht. Es sind hochwertige Sachen verbaut und kein Schrott.
Leider ist das Teil viel zu teuer. 
Würdest du den Rechner so selbst bauen könntest du eine Menge Geld sparen und eben statt der GTX 680 die GTX 690 nehmen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

ARLT Quattro Power Station Pro V2 | ARLT Computer
Auch ein schöner PC 

Bei Alternate 1900 ? Dan bei mindfactory 1500


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

CyberTec® Gaming PC - Brand Neuer PowerPC Intel S2011: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hier frag ich mich wo die kohle hingesteckt wurde  ist richtig übel teuer für das was drin ist.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005LLYFA4/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers der ist aber der beste


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

4GB RAM ???

Das ist heutzutage echt wenig.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> 4GB RAM ???
> 
> Das ist heutzutage echt wenig.


die graka hat 4096 MB DDR3 Ram. auf dem board stecken 8GB


----------



## Affemitkeks (14. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> hat fast schon schönes kabelmanagement.
> 
> ONE High-End Gaming-PC Intel i7-3960x, 6x3.30Ghz |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 


> Hallo,
> 
> Damit es später keine Missverständnisse gibt ich bin 14.
> Nachdem ich endlich 1 nen Monat Taschengeld gespart habe konnte ich mir dieses Meisterwerk
> ...



Diese Rezesionen  einfach nur genial
*
*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich mein den 1. PC


4GB RAM hat er 
und eine HD7970 mit 3GB VRAM


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

So anstadt den Arlt PC zu nehmen könnte man es auch so machen ^^

130 Euro billiger, dafür ein gutes Be Quiet netzteil, eine Corsair H100 und 1600 ram   Sowie eine gtx 690...


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> CyberTec® Gaming PC - Brand Neuer PowerPC Intel S2011: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hier frag ich mich wo die kohle hingesteckt wurde  ist richtig übel teuer für das was drin ist.



Ich würde schnell das Netzteil ersetzen. Xilence und ein 3960X passen nicht zusammen.
Außerdem ist der 3960X sowieso quatsch. Hier könnten schon 450€ eingespart werden.



target2804 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005LLYFA4/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers der ist aber der beste



Das Teil "Gaming" zu nennen angesichts der Grafikkarte ist schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

Nichts ist im Warenkorb.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php
> 
> So anstadt den Arlt PC zu nehmen könnte man es auch so machen ^^
> 
> 130 Euro billiger, dafür ein gutes Be Quiet netzteil, eine Corsair H100 und 1600 ram   Sowie eine gtx 690...



dafür ist der PC von ARLT imba. da lohnt sich der aufpreis schon.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Directupload.net - gj7f4rbv.jpg

Da hab ein Bild gemacht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2012)

Affemitkeks schrieb:


> Diese Rezesionen  einfach nur genial


 
Da frag ich mich grad was der Junge an Taschengeld bekommt aber hat doch was 5400€ und das ganze für Minecraft

Wobei die Bewertung auch was hat:

Nachdem ich den Computer hier bei mir hatte, freute ich mich..
Ich habe 2 Monate lang gespart, um mir diesen Traum zu erfüllen. 
Dazu habe ich mir einen 306CM LCD Bildschirm bestellt, natürlich auch die Logitech G119 mit 23" Display und die Logitech G9xxx. 
Nachdem  ich alles aufgebaut (19 Stunden) hatte und auf dem PC die bekannte  Krankheit Origin installiert hatte, musste ich feststellen das  Battlefield 3 ruckelt! 
Ich musste alles in meinem Kombi packen  und zu einem Spezialisten bringen, dieser konnte mir nur sagen, BRINGEN  SIE DIESEN PC ZURÜCK ZUR NASA! 
Jetzt steht der PC in der Ecke,  und ich hoffe auf einen Einbruch in mein Zimmer, damit der PC gestohlen  wird, und die Versicherung zahlt.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil "Gaming" zu nennen angesichts der Grafikkarte ist schon eine Frechheit.



naja die GT630 wird in ebay-pc-angeboten gerne mal als BF3 ready betitelt^^

@ Ich888:
der pc hat hexacore gaming leistung, der braucht nur 4GB ram, den rest macht die CPU


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

In der Schule kann er dan angeben mit seinem 150 fps in Minecraft


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich grad was der Junge an  Taschengeld bekommt aber hat doch was 5400€ und das ganze für  Minecraft



fake rezension. 100%


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Affemitkeks schrieb:


> Diese Rezesionen  einfach nur genial
> *
> *


 
Schon sehr geil. Der arme Junge musste einen Monat sparen.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Computer hier bei mir hatte, freute ich mich..
> Ich habe 2 Monate lang gespart, um mir diesen Traum zu erfüllen.
> Dazu habe ich mir einen 306CM LCD Bildschirm bestellt, natürlich auch die Logitech G119 mit 23" Display und die Logitech G9xxx.
> Nachdem  ich alles aufgebaut (19 Stunden) hatte und auf dem PC die bekannte  Krankheit Origin installiert hatte, musste ich feststellen das  Battlefield 3 ruckelt!
> ...



sehr geil  da hat wer geckeckt dass es nicht klappen kann


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

GAMER-PC AMD BULLDOZER FX-6100 6x3,60 GHz-8GB-GT630-4GB DX11 HDMI | eBay

Auch gut, ein ultimativer Gamer PC, 

*Grafikkarte:     4GB Nvidia GT630 HDMI DX 11*
*
*


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2012)

Wow die Graka hat 4 GB, die muß man natürlich gleich kaufen. So könnte jetzt die Antwort von einen Mitarbeiter beim Expert klingen


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

DELL ALIENWARE AURORA | ALIEN MOVIE GAMER PC | GTX 690, CORE i7 3930K, 32GB RAM | eBay

Auch gut, der Pc gefällt mir, für die Hälfte könnte man nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

VIBOX PANTHER 189
VIBOX PANTHER 174


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer einen PC bei einem no-name Händler bei ebay kauft dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.
Entweder Selbstbau oder bei einem seriösen Händler wie HP, Dell, Lenovo etc.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich sehe es mal so, das "Ältere" Leute nunmal weniger das Internet nutzen, und somit in einem Laden wie z.B. Media Markt/Saturn/Expert einkaufen. Dort bekommt man dan halt ein 1000 Euro PC mit einem 2 Kerner
Es gibt ja irgendwie keine richtigen Läden wo man net total abgezogen wird^^

Ich kenn zumindestens keine.


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Oktober 2012)

Computer Gamer PC Dual Core AMD X2 260 (2x3,2GHz)/4GB-DDR3 ATI HD6450 | eBay

Auch der Hammer, ein 218 Euro Gamer PC!!

Perfekt für mehere Bildschirme


----------



## Cheagor (15. Oktober 2012)

xD Wenn ich schon lese "Standart Netzteil".... Was ist das denn bitteschön für ne Aussage?
Das ganze Angebot sieht aus als ob die noch die Werbung von der Hardware extra verpixelt haben...


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Standard Netzeil finde ich jetzt nicht so Wild. Die Behauptung mit der AMD hd eyefinity ganz Easy mal bei dx11 Games nutzen zu koennen ist viel unverschämter


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Aus Kostengründen ist keine HDD und kein Laufwerk mit dabei. Nutzen sie einfach ihre alte S-ATA Festplatte und sparen sie so bares Geld.


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2012)

Es ist auch lustig, dass man so gut wie jeden Dreck als Gaming-PC bezeichnet


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja und das traurige ist, dass viele PCGH nicht kennen und darauf reinfallen  das ist echt extrem mies, wie man da abgezockt wird, aber so läuft nunmal das Geschäft.


----------



## facehugger (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> VIBOX PANTHER 189
> VIBOX PANTHER 174


Diese Beschreibung: "_Vibox Panther-174 ist wirklich die perfekte Wahl für jemanden, der einen  guten, preiswerten Spielcomputer mit einem schnellen AMD FX8150  Achtkern-Prozessor, *gewidmeter Grafik*, vielem RAM und einer großzügigen  Festplatte sucht."_ und: _"Daneben haben wir ein Spitzen-Mainboard mit einer nVidia GeForce GT630  4GB verbunden, *die die Grafikleistung des Systems erhebt*, damit dieser  PC perfekt dafür geeignet ist, locker zu spielen, Filme anzuschauen und  HD-Videos zu streamen."_ Einfach göttlich...

Gruß


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Einfach göttlich, wieder eine GT630 mit 4GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 32GB Ram!!!! 

Der FX8150 ist sogar ein schneller 8-Kern-Prozessor, aber schnell ist relativ, eine Frechheit, absolut zu sagen, dass der PC "perfekt" dafür geeignet ist, das ist einfach unverschämt. Ich geh nächstens mal in den MM (da haben sie sogar bessere Angebote) und zeig ihnen die Konfig von meinem PC, und frage, ob der vergleichbares anzubieten hat


----------



## BeatBlaster (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bitte dich, MM machts au net besser^^

ASUS CG8580-DE003O i7-3770K+2XGTX560TI Gamer-PCs günstig kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Darf man mit versteckter Kamera filmen? Würde ich machen


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Darf man mit versteckter Kamera filmen? Würde ich machen



Hier mal ein Auszug aus WIKI:

Prinzipiell ist das Arrangieren und Filmen von lustigen Situationen  erlaubt. Im jeweils geltenden Rechtsraum sind aber bestimmte Typen von  Situationen nicht erlaubt oder nicht erwünscht. Zudem sind jeweils  bestimmte Situationen nicht möglich, die juristische Bestimmungen  tangieren, darunter Grober Unfug  oder solche, die ethischen und religiösen Werten widersprechen. Jedes  Land hat hier eigene Bestimmungen, die auch zwischen der Anfertigung der  Clips und ihrer Sendung unterscheiden.
 In Deutschland ist es aus rechtlichen Gründen untersagt, Personen in  potentiell gefährliche, vorgetäuscht gefährliche oder ehrverletzende  Situationen zu bringen, selbst wenn diese nachträglich der Videoaufnahme  zustimmen. Nicht verboten, aber unerwünscht sind zum Beispiel tief  schockierende Situationen oder die fingierte Konfrontation mit makaberen  Gegenständen. Bis etwa Ende der 1980er Jahre wurde achtloser Umgang mit  Nahrungsmitteln (Schmierereien, Zerstörung) allgemein nicht toleriert.  Diese Situationsmerkmale stellen in asiatischen Produktionen aber einen  größeren Teil der angefertigten Clips. Auch die Ehrverletzung spielt außerhalb von Deutschland eine größere Rolle bei der Versteckten Kamera.




Außerdem kommt noch hinzu:


Eine Veröffentlichung von heimlich gemachten Aufzeichnungen ohne Zustimmung der Betroffenen verstößt in Deutschland gegen das Persönlichkeitsrecht und ist unzulässig.[2]  Zwar kann im konkreten Einzelfall das Informationsinteresse der  Allgemeinheit gegenüber dem Persönlichkeitsrecht des Betroffenen  durchaus überwiegen, wenn beispielsweise „die Bedeutung der Information  für die Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und für die öffentliche  Meinungsbildung eindeutig die Nachteile überwiegt, welche der  Rechtsbruch für den Betroffenen und die Geltung der Rechtsordnung nach  sich zieht“.[3]
 In Fällen, in denen die Aufnahmen nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht  werden, kann bereits das Anfertigen nach § 201 und 201a StGB strafbar  sein. Sofern die Opfer in eine komische oder peinliche Situation  gebracht werden, kann auch dies bereits eine unzulässige  Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung bis hin zu einer nach § 185 StGB  strafbaren Beleidigung sein.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann lasse ich das mal^^  Aber wenn man das Gesicht unkenntlich macht...?


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Les dir mal das hier durch:

medienweb.de > Magazin > Film & Fernsehen: Versteckte Kamera

Im Grunde genommen wird es zu keiner Verurteilung kommen, da dir niemand nachweisen kann, dass gerade DU das warst... Kann ja auch nen Kumpel von dir gewesen sein...


----------



## BeatBlaster (16. Oktober 2012)

Das MM abzocker sind is doch schon lange bekannt da brauchste nichts filmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:
			
		

> Das MM abzocker sind is doch schon lange bekannt da brauchste nichts filmen.



eben nur in "wissenden" kreisen die ganzen anderen eben nicht.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Nein ich mach das wohl doch nicht, auch wenn man es nicht herausfinden kann.


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> eben nur in "wissenden" kreisen die ganzen anderen eben nicht.


 
Hier könnte man ja schon fast anführen, dass das Wohl bzw. die Interessen der Öffentlichkeit, die Interessen des bei der versteckten Kamera zu sehenden Mitarbeiters übersteigt und er folglich Pech gehabt hat wenn man ihn filmt ^^

Die Sache dient ja nur der Aufklärung


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Hier könnte man ja schon fast anführen, dass das Wohl bzw. die Interessen der Öffentlichkeit, die Interessen des bei der versteckten Kamera zu sehenden Mitarbeiters übersteigt und er folglich Pech gehabt hat wenn man ihn filmt ^^


 
Eigentlich schon aber man kann das nicht pauschalisieren


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Aber mal losgelöst von der versteckten Kamera, kann man durchaus darüber nachdenken ob es sich bei dem vom TE gezeigten PC von Plus um Wucher handelt.

Denn § 138 Abs. 2 BGB besagt:

Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter  Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an  Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich  oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder  gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung  stehen.


In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es gut zu wissen welche Teile, die nicht näher bezeichnet sind, verbaut wurden... Könnte man den PC auch für die Hälfte erwerben, ohne jetzt nen EK zu bekommen, wird die Sache interessant.

Klar ist, dass jeder Händler irgendwie etwas vom Kuchen abhaben möchte. Das wird ja auch gebilligt. Ist aber das Missverhältnis zu groß, könnte jemand, wenn er den PC erwirbt, ganz einfach vom Vertrag zurücktreten.

Soviel zur zivilrechtlichen Seite.

Natürlich ist solch ein Verhalten auch unter Strafe gestellt:

*§ 291 (StGB)
*

  (1) Wer die  Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die  erhebliche Willensschwäche eines anderen dadurch ausbeutet, daß er sich  oder einem Dritten 1.für die Vermietung von Räumen zum Wohnen oder damit verbundene Nebenleistungen,
2.für die Gewährung eines Kredits,
3.für eine sonstige Leistung oder
4.für die Vermittlung einer der vorbezeichneten Leistungen
Vermögensvorteile  versprechen oder gewähren läßt, die in einem auffälligen Mißverhältnis  zu der Leistung oder deren Vermittlung stehen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe  bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. Wirken mehrere Personen  als Leistende, Vermittler oder in anderer Weise mit und ergibt sich  dadurch ein auffälliges Mißverhältnis zwischen sämtlichen  Vermögensvorteilen und sämtlichen Gegenleistungen, so gilt Satz 1 für  jeden, der die Zwangslage oder sonstige Schwäche des anderen für sich  oder einen Dritten zur Erzielung eines übermäßigen Vermögensvorteils  ausnutzt.
(2) In besonders schweren Fällen  ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren. Ein  besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter 1.durch die Tat den anderen in wirtschaftliche Not bringt,
2.die Tat gewerbsmäßig begeht,
3.sich durch Wechsel wucherische Vermögensvorteile versprechen läßt.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> *§ 291 (StGB)
> *
> 
> (1) Wer die  Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die  erhebliche Willensschwäche eines anderen dadurch ausbeutet, daß er sich  oder einem Dritten 1.für die Vermietung von Räumen zum Wohnen oder damit verbundene Nebenleistungen,
> ...


 
Ach Quatsch, natürlich handelt es sich um Wucher, aber dann wären auch MediaMarkt & Co alle im Gefängnis  Wäre schön, nachweisen kann man denen aber leider gar nichts. Die sind doch schon so schlau, dass man sich bei Abzocke lieber bedeckt hält


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Quatsch, natürlich handelt es sich um Wucher, aber dann wären auch MediaMarkt & Co alle im Gefängnis  Wäre schön, nachweisen kann man denen aber leider gar nichts. Die sind doch schon so schlau, dass man sich bei Abzocke lieber bedeckt hält



Naja wer weiß ob  MM und Co nicht Klagen ausgesetzt sind und sie Strafe bezahlen... Abgesehen davon ist es ja so, dass man auch gar nicht weiß ob es überhaupt jemand versucht, denn Unwissende bleiben unwissend oder merken es erst wenns zu spät ist.. ^^


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich sind sie bestimmt Klagen ausgesetzt, Intel war auch Klagen ausgesetzt als sie MM bestochen haben, nur konnte es niemand nachweisen


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Also hab jetzt nich so die Erfahrung von Preisen einzelner Komponenten, aber wenn ein Pc fast doppelt so teuer ist wie normal, dann sollte da was gehen... Vor allem im heutigen Zeitalter sollte dagegen etwas getan werden.... Könnte mir vorstellen dass Firmen ihre Preise damit rechtfertigen indem sie sagen: Sorry aber die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung der einzelnen Hersteller ist eben so hoch.... Dass das nicht zeitgemäß sein kann, liegt auf der Hand... Hersteller müssten verpflichtet werden ihre UVP dem Markt anzupassen und schon wäre eine Hürde geschafft


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Also hab jetzt nich so die Erfahrung von Preisen einzelner Komponenten, aber wenn ein Pc fast doppelt so teuer ist wie normal, dann sollte da was gehen... Vor allem im heutigen Zeitalter sollte dagegen etwas getan werden.... Könnte mir vorstellen dass Firmen ihre Preise damit rechtfertigen indem sie sagen: Sorry aber die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung der einzelnen Hersteller ist eben so hoch.... Dass das nicht zeitgemäß sein kann, liegt auf der Hand... Hersteller müssten verpflichtet werden ihre UVP dem Markt anzupassen und schon wäre eine Hürde geschafft


 
Bestes Beispiel ist doch das iPhone 5 zur Zeit  bei Amazon ab 1100 Euro zu haben


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist doch das iPhone 5 zur Zeit  bei Amazon ab 1100 Euro zu haben



Naja damit hat Amazon nix am Hut.... Amazon verkauft eigene Sachen, aber dient eben auch als Plattform anderer... Und das Iphone 5 verkauft hier nicht Amazon 

Ich verstehe nicht wie man das Iphone 5 für 1100€ verkaufen kann, wenn der Hersteller genau diese Version für 789€ anbietet.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man das Iphone 5 für 1100€ verkaufen kann, wenn der Hersteller genau diese Version für 789€ anbietet.


 
Ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ist nicht lieferbar



Bei dem der es bei Amazon verkauft steht: Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 3 bis 5 Wochen. 

--> Von daher auch bei ihm grad nicht lieferbar ^^


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Bei dem der es bei Amazon verkauft steht: Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 3 bis 5 Wochen.
> 
> --> Von daher auch bei ihm grad nicht lieferbar ^^


 
Dann ist es epicfail. Aber es ist auch schon ein Fail, darüber nachzudenken, ein iPhone 5 zu kaufen


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Bei dem der es bei Amazon verkauft steht: Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 3 bis 5 Wochen.
> 
> --> Von daher auch bei ihm grad nicht lieferbar ^^


 
für den ab 1350 Euro aber schon 

Ich leg gerne das Doppelte des eig. Preises auf den Tisch...


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Dann ist es epicfail. Aber es ist auch schon ein Fail, darüber nachzudenken, ein iPhone 5 zu kaufen


 
finde ich nicht. war mit dem gerät sehr zufrieden. die 2 jahre vertrag sind ausgelaufen und ich überlege mir, es zu kaufen. nicht weil ich apple fanboy bin, sondern weil mir das telefon gefällt und ich seit dem 3GS damit zufrieden bin. im moment habe ich das iphone4


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Guckt ihr alle mal hier:

 Klick


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Guckt ihr alle mal hier:
> 
> Klick



der unfug interessiert mich wenig^^


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> der unfug interessiert mich wenig^^



Dich als Appleuser juckt das nicht? 

Dann hast du es nicht gelesen


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Guckt ihr alle mal hier:
> 
> Klick


 
Sowas kannst du auch Adidas, Nike und sonst wen vorwerfen.
Wieso kostet ein Fußball 130€ obwohl er aus Kunststoff besteht und in China produziert wird? Nur weil das der EM Ball ist?


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> finde ich nicht. war mit dem gerät sehr zufrieden. die 2 jahre vertrag sind ausgelaufen und ich überlege mir, es zu kaufen. nicht weil ich apple fanboy bin, sondern weil mir das telefon gefällt und ich seit dem 3GS damit zufrieden bin. im moment habe ich das iphone4


 
Das war auch ein Witz aber nachdem man so alles sieht wie verrückt die echten Fanboys sind... Naja^^ Und das 4er war gut


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Das war auch ein Witz aber nachdem man so alles sieht wie verrückt die echten Fanboys sind... Naja^^ Und das 4er war gut


 
Ja sobald Apple Jünger etwas gegen Apple lesen geht es sofort los. Egal in welchem Forum.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

Lasst bitte nicht den S III vs. iPhone Krieg ausbrechen


----------



## Firebird08 (16. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas kannst du auch Adidas, Nike und sonst wen vorwerfen.
> Wieso kostet ein Fußball 130€ obwohl er aus Kunststoff besteht und in China produziert wird? Nur weil das der EM Ball ist?


 
Die Entscheidung ist auch gerade hochaktuell ausm Juni diesen Jahres.... Bleibt abzuwarten was das alles nach sich zieht... 

Fakt ist, dass sich das Urteil auf ein bereits geschlossenen Kaufvertrag bezieht. D.h. wenn du den PC von Plus für 2.5K bereits gekauft hättest, dann könntest du dir dein Geld zurückholen bzw. den Kaufpreis angemessen mindern.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

Hardwaremania24 - ASUS VENTO X-treme Gaming / 6 x 3.3 GHz / 8 GB / 1500 GB / GTX 550 Ti 3 GB 
so ein geiler PC mit:  											 													_600W 12cm LC-POWER Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil_


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Netzteil. 
Das hat eine Peak Leistung von 330 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## BeatBlaster (16. Oktober 2012)

Da kann wohl selbst mein nicht Marken Netzteil mehr bei nur 500 Watt


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Oktober 2012)

Das Gehäuse ist wunderschön!  *HUST*

Bei so einem TOLLEN Pc finde ich den Preis total angemessen. *HUST*


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist wunderschön!  *HUST*
> 
> Bei so einem TOLLEN Pc finde ich den Preis total angemessen. *HUST*


 
Hauptsache man hat Cuda, das braucht man zum Zocken umbedingt


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. Oktober 2012)

müll und nur zum verarschen von kunden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie die MM-PCs eben.


Gaming PC:

i7 3770
GT630


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Gaming PC:
> 
> i7 3770
> GT630


 
4GB GT630 

Naja ich glaub man kann viel Geld verdienen, wenn man ganz viele solcher PCs zusammenbaut und auf Ebay verkauft  System für 800-1000€ verkaufen


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab neulich bei MM nen PC mit i7 3770, HD 7870 und 450 Watt FSP Netzteil gesehen.

Ist für 900 Euro zwar immer noch zu teuer, aber es ist wenigstens kein totaler Müll


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Doch, weil es ein i7 ist, und für Gaming total überflüssig ist


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Aber villeicht ist es ein Video Bearbeitungs PC 

Dan gehts, wobei billig mainboard, netzteil und wohl keine SSD.. also überteuert.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. Oktober 2012)

Haha traum PC!

So entstehen Kinder die um alles in der Welt ihren AMD Prozessor verteidigen müssen weil sie irgendwas gekauft haben ohne Ahnung zu haben. Es war teuer - muss also gut sein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Oktober 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Haha traum PC!
> 
> So entstehen Kinder die um alles in der Welt ihren AMD Prozessor verteidigen müssen weil sie irgendwas gekauft haben ohne Ahnung zu haben. Es war teuer - muss also gut sein


 Ja, das ist traurig
Typisch MM: Mit High-End AMD FX! Was lob ich mir meinen i7


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist traurig
> Typisch MM: Mit High-End AMD FX! Was lob ich mir meinen i7



Ich Lob mir meinen neuen i5, der bei 4,5 GHz noch dicke unter 1v ist


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich Lob mir meinen neuen i5, der bei 4,5 GHz noch dicke unter 1v ist


 
Is ja noch garnichts, hier gibs nen 3930k im Forum der macht 5,3ghz bei 1,4v 

Mal ehrlich, so schlecht is MM auch nicht. Es gibt auch faire Angebote. Das natürlich diese Fertig PCs teurer sind, steht außer Frage, aber nicht jeder will/kann selber bauen.

Ich bau mir meine PCs selber zusammen, mein Fahrrad habe ich aber bei REAL vor Jahren komplett gekauft. Ein echter Biker würde wahrscheinlich heulen 


Ich kauf bei MM immer gerne wegen dem VorOrtService. Bei meinem P9X79 warte ich jetzte schon die zweite Woche aufn neues von HWV. Bei MM wär ich hingefahren, hätte was neues gekriegt und ab nachhause  obwohl die mittlerweile auch immer "komischer" werden.

Story:
Einer meiner BenQs war OutOfTheBox kaputt, zum Glück vom MM, keine Stunde später hatte ich nen anderen Zuhause.^^


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Hardwaremania24 - ASUS VENTO X-treme Gaming / 6 x 3.3 GHz / 8 GB / 1500 GB / GTX 550 Ti 3 GB
> so ein geiler PC mit:  											 													600W 12cm LC-POWER Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil



Also soo übel ist das angebot ja auch wieder nicht fur nen fertig pc, mm verkauft die dinger so auch ab und an mal locker fur 800€+, da ist der preis noch fair auch wenn die komponenten mull sind aber ist man ja aus fertig pcs schon gewohnt^^ aber es gibt noch diskettenlaufwerke fur den privat gebrauch? Was haben die denn dann fur ne schnittstelle? Sata oder idie oder was noch alteres?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

@the.hai du hast tatsächlich Media Markt _gelobt_? Vor Ort Service? Dann geh ich zu K&M 

MM hat mal eine kaputte 5570 gegen eine 5450 ausgetauscht, die seien von der Leistung identisch, weil die beide 1GB Speicher haben. 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Typisch MM: Mit High-End AMD FX! Was lob ich mir meinen i7


 
MM hat doch gar keine AMDs im Angebot


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe mal einen mit high end amd cpu im media markt bei uns um die ecke gesehen, vllt hat sie nur nicht jeder MM im angebot


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal einen mit high end amd cpu im media markt bei uns um die ecke gesehen, vllt hat sie nur nicht jeder MM im angebot


 
High End AMD-CPU?  Damals, als es noch High-End-AMD-CPUs gab, hat Intel MM ja erpresst, dass die keine AMDs verkaufen sollen und dafür günstiger die Intel-CPUs bekommen


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Oder ich vertausche das grad mitm saturn, einer von beiden weil ich kriege die prospekte von beiden


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich in den Media-Markt gehe rieche ich es schon in der luft dass gleich jemand um die Ecke kommt mit den worten "Kann ich ihnen helfen?". Einmal habe ich sogar zugestimmt (da war ich um die 14). 

Was ist denn ihre beste Grafikkarte im Markt? GTS 250 - Aha aha, wieviel kostet sie? 140€! Okay nehme ich  (Musste als Ersatz für meine 7600GS her, hatte damals wirklich 0 Ahnung von hardware)


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Ohja das kenne ich. Wollten nem kumpel auch schon mal eine 5450 andrehen da diese ja besser ist als seine 5750 die ihm damals kaputt gegangen ist und die 5450 ja auch 2gb ram hatte...


----------



## the.hai (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe bis jetze leider nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht was K&M angeht. Gerade was Rückgabekulanz angeht und JA da ist mein MM hier echt gut.

Ich sage nicht, dass die Beratung ein Traum ist, aber wenn man sich vorher schlau macht und weiß was man will ist es eine super Alternative. Ich hab da meine zwei BenQs, die M4, mein Iconia Dual Touch Book meine Z906 und damals auch die Z5500 gekauft. Da waren die Preise entweder unter oder gleich dem günstigsten Internetpreis. (beim Touchbook war es ne Differenz von 400€.....)

Also, die Differenzierung ist stark, aber wer weiß was er will und auch wwas das kosten darf, der kann auch gefahrlos bei MM einkaufen.


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Jo bei den ssds macht man beim mm nichts falsch, ich habe dort auch meinenm4 gekauft und war um 10€ damals im internet die 64gb version


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetze leider nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht was K&M angeht. Gerade was Rückgabekulanz angeht und JA da ist mein MM hier echt gut.


 
Hm ich hab da ein 430W L8 zum Preis eines L7 bekommen: Verkäufer vertippt sich und bucht nen L7, nach dem Auspacken merk ichs, bringe es zurück und sage, dass ich ein L8 wollte (hatte noch ne Liste mit allen Komponenten von Geizhals ausgedruckt) und der hats mir einfach umgetauscht


----------



## the.hai (18. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab da ein 430W L8 zum Preis eines L7 bekommen: Verkäufer vertippt sich und bucht nen L7, nach dem Auspacken merk ichs, bringe es zurück und sage, dass ich ein L8 wollte (hatte noch ne Liste mit allen Komponenten von Geizhals ausgedruckt) und der hats mir einfach umgetauscht


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor  hab mal ne Xfi Xtreme Audio PCIe bestellt. Auf der Rechnung wars auch richtig mit ca.35€ aber im Paket war komischerweise ne Xfi Xtreme Titanium Fatal1ty^^ die kostet das dreifache^^

Manche Onlinehändler sollten ihre Lagerdisponenten schulen


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor  hab mal ne Xfi Xtreme Audio PCIe bestellt. Auf der Rechnung wars auch richtig mit ca.35€ aber im Paket war komischerweise ne Xfi Xtreme Titanium Fatal1ty^^ die kostet das dreifache^^
> 
> Manche Onlinehändler sollten ihre Lagerdisponenten schulen


 
Man sieht an der Signatur, dass du es schamlos ausgenutzt hast


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Man sieht an der Signatur, dass du es schamlos ausgenutzt hast


 
Er hat sich einen Pentium bestellt und den 3930k bekommen.


----------



## the.hai (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte es zuerst garnicht gerafft und dachte mir eher "Abbildung kann vom Original abweichen" und als ich dann das nette beleuchtete Logo gesehen hab, konnt ich sie ja nichtmehr zurückschicken. Ist schlimm wenn der Rechner aussehen muss wie ein Rummelkarussel/Leuchtreklame.

Was meint ihr wie ich zu dem System gekommen bin?^^

Regulär, bzw neu gekauft habe ich davon nur SSD/2xMonitore-MM, Ram/Sentry-Caseking und die Z5500-MediMax. Sorry, aber ansonsten wäre dieses Sytem einfach nur barbarisch, was den Preis angeht. War zwar so auch nich geschenkt, aber ich fühle mich ganz gut versorgt.


Ist also der ANTI-Abzock-PC

HAB NEN NEUEN KNALLER:

DCACO-VR00200-GB Arctic Cooling Arctic Accelero VR Heat 0872767003859 | eBay

für nur 133 000€


----------



## BeatBlaster (20. Oktober 2012)

Das is ja aber mal ein Schnäppchen 

Gleich mal kaufen


----------



## sanjezt (20. Oktober 2012)

Habe den Rechner mal in einem Prospekt gesehen und gleich nachgebaut mit sogar besserer Hardware, war 1000€ unter dem Preis:
PC Acer Predator G7 760 Schwarz, Rot (> 1000


----------



## BeatBlaster (20. Oktober 2012)

Für den preis gibts fast ein GTX 690 sli


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

> Hebt man die mechanisch betriebene, wie gepanzert wirkende Frontpatte  an, kommt die Universalschnittstelle für extremes Gaming zum Vorschein,  mit leuchtend roten LEDs und Laufwerkabdeckungen, die an Klauen  erinnern.


das stand in der beschreibung


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich wieso die da ein 1000 Watt Netzteil einbauen?


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Oktober 2012)

Mehr Watt, mehr Gaming-Leistung 

Wusstest du das nicht Tresh?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann muss ich dringend nachlegen damit ich mehr Spiele Leistung habe.


----------



## the.hai (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs leider auch schmerzlich gemerkt. Mein 2700k+HD6990+1200W war bestimmt besser als der 3930k+HD7970 CF+1000W

*Ironie aus*

Leben wir nicht in der Zeit von höher-schneller-weiter?^^


----------



## BeatBlaster (20. Oktober 2012)

TOP-HIGH-END GAMER-PC: AMD 8x 3,6 , ATI 6970, BlueRay, 12 GB RAM in Essen - Essen-Borbeck | PCs | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Auch ein Zuckerstück


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich der Threadersteller über einen Monat und 100 Beiträge nicht zu Wort meldet, dann gibt es keinen weiteren Grund, den Thread geöffnet zu lassen.


----------

